# Check this out! Handmade chassis (abs plastic)



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Tyco-40-For...330764013767?pt=Slot_Cars&hash=item4d031250c7

Gotta say this is a nice looking car with handmade chassis! Sweet huh? 

Wes


----------



## Super Coupe (Feb 16, 2010)

That is a great looking car!!! Thanks for posting.
>Tom<


----------



## hartracerman (Jan 9, 2005)

*Nice!*

Very interesting setup!


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Wow, what a cool set up!! My guess is this guy works in a model shop for a manufacturing firm. Back in the 80's I worked for an electrical conduit / wall surface wiring manufacturer and their model man would do stuff kinda like this. Start with a block of nylatron or similar material and make prototypes on a high dollar Bridgeport mill. I wish I stuck it out at that job, as I had access to not only the model man's knowledge and equipment, but also the electrical testing lab where the electrical brainiacs did their thing... I could have apprenticed for the modeler job too.  Dang.. why did I leave?


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

un-B-F-ing-lieveable !!!
might have to purchase this one of a kind wonder.
thanx for the heads up and link!
al


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Some interesting engineering. Like the floating front axle! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## choc-ice (Jul 25, 2012)

Looks good! I've done something similar in 1:32 scale and I thought I didn't have much space, at that scale I'd need my bionic eye!


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Soooo, were ANY of you guys the winning Bidder ?


----------

